# Evento Convectivo - Grande Lisboa - 16/05/2011



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

Ora cá vão algumas fotos...

Amadora

















































Foi o que deu para apanhar ainda não vi o resto!! 

( A minha Canon deixa um pouco a desejar á noite)


----------



## actioman (16 Mai 2011 às 23:25)

]ToRnAdO[, estou a ver que agora é que vais colocar aqui bons registos. Melhores que os de Vila Real de Sto. António 

Bons raios!

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 23:27)

Bons raios 

Lá em V.R.S.A não tinhas nada disto se calhar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

actioman disse:


> ]ToRnAdO[, estou a ver que agora é que vais colocar aqui bons registos. Melhores que os de Vila Real de Sto. António
> 
> Bons raios!
> 
> Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!



Obrigadao... 

Nem sempre lá andava com maquina, aqui tem de ser!! É pena os predios onde eles estavam a dar... ai se fosse em V.R.S.A.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

Já pra já e já que este tópico deverá tornar-se o geral.

Aqui fica o meu contributo acidental


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 23:40)

A Quinta do Conde ainda pertence à Grande Lisboa por isso cá vai a melhor até ao momento, visto que não tenho material suficiente, esperarei mais uns dias e depois partilho tudo


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Boas imagens!! espero amanha ser a minha vez


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Mai 2011 às 00:29)

Boas

Sem tripé no meio do campo em pleno Cabo Espichel não é fácil, aqui fica um registo possível.






Está a ser feito um filme para mais tarde mostrar o que o Saul apanhou em Loures.

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 00:34)

Boas fotos pessoal 

Eu também já começei com edição de vídeo mas falta-me ainda muito material...a ver se amanha e quarta consigo filmar mais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 01:15)

Ora mais uma...


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2011 às 10:06)

Boas fotos pessoal e muito obrigado a todos pela partilha


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Mai 2011 às 14:00)

Boas

Aqui fica o video do Saul  

Tá meme bell 


Abraços


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

À poi tá! Ví-o ontem quando foi postado no youtube 

Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Belos registos pessoal, principalmente o vídeo do MeteoAlerta


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 15:55)

A edição do filme com as gravações do final de tarde de ontem já esta completa...agora vamos lá ver o que nos resta este resto de semana...

ajrebelo, e virem desta vez à Quinta do Conde fazer uma caçada ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

Boas! 

Perto de Loures consegui apanhar estes, ambos virados a Sul.

Espero que gostem: 
(Samsung SGH-i900 5MP)


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

E-X-E-L-E-N-T-E 

Parabéns a todos !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mai 2011 às 19:39)

Muito bom...

Grande apanhado!!   Estão brutais!!


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Tal como já te tinha dito Duarte, esses raios estão muito bem conseguidos, parabéns


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2011 às 19:46)

Excelentes fotos e Soberbo video Meteoalerta!
"_É disto que o meu povo gosta__!!_"


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

exelentes


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 20:03)

Excelente Duarte


----------



## amarusp (17 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

Bem apanhados!
Tenho de aprender!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Obrigado a todos pessoal Foram os meus primeiros raios nocturnos, e logo destes, também gostei muito da minha captura



amarusp disse:


> Bem apanhados!
> Tenho de aprender!



Epah, digo-te(lhe) uma coisa, nunca foi tão fácil capturar raios! Pensava eu que a trovoada tinha passado fui estudar. Pouco depois, chamam-me para jantar. Não sei porquê, decidi deixar o telemóvel a gravar à janela, pois podia aparecer qualquer coisa durante o jantar. Deu isto

Abraços


----------

